# Venison in Red Wine Mushroom Sauce



## Julie (Dec 8, 2014)

Venison in Red Wine Mushroom Sauce
*[FONT=&quot]Ingredients[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]1 venison backstrap
Salt and pepper
2 tablespoons grape seed oil
1 cup sliced button mushrooms
2 shallots, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons flour
1/2 cup Cab. Sauv. wine
1/2 cup Sweet Red or Port wine[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Instructions[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] Season the venison with salt and pepper liberally on all sides.
Heat a skillet with 1 tablespoons of grape seed oil until smoking hot.
Add the venison backstrap and sear on all sides until well browned, about 5 minutes in total for rare, about 8 minutes for medium rare.
Remove the backstrap to a rack or cutting board and let it rest for 5-10 minutes.
Add 1 tablespoon of grape seed oil to the pan, heat and add the mushrooms and shallots. Sprinkle with salt and pepper to help release the juices cook until soft.
Sprinkle with the flour and stir to dry out the pan.
Add the wines and simmer, stirring to break up the flour. Let reduce by about half until thickened and the alcohol burned off.
Slice the venison into thin slices and spoon over the sauce.[/FONT]


----------



## Julie (Dec 8, 2014)

The backstrap we had was fairly big so I doubled the mushrooms, shallots and wine sauce. Also, I used sliced baby portobello mushrooms


----------



## seth8530 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nothing better than shrooms, wine and a little bit of sugar!


----------



## Scott (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh does that sound good, thanks.


----------

